
Leading Economists Wrong to Claim Tax Havens Serve No Useful Economic Purpose - thecosas
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2016/05/09/leading-economists-wrong-to-claim-tax-havens-serve-no-useful-economic-purpose/#5f1cf6534c81
======
thecosas
For orignal argument, reference:
[https://www.oxfam.org/en/pressroom/pressreleases/2016-05-09/...](https://www.oxfam.org/en/pressroom/pressreleases/2016-05-09/tax-
havens-serve-no-useful-economic-purpose-300-economists-tell)

